# Pakistan navy ships to call port at Bandar Abbas Iran



## BHarwana

ISLAMABAD, Mar 9 (APP): In line with great maritime tradition and
to further strengthen the existing warm and cordial relations with Iran, a Pakistan Navy Mission comprising Pakistan Navy ships Tippu Sultan and PNS Jurrat will call port at Bandar
Abbas on the morning of 12 March for duration of three days.
The Pakistani Task Force is commanded by the Commander 18th
Destroyer Squadron, Commodore Mirza Foad Amin Baig whereas Pakistan Navy Ship Tippu Sultan is commanded by Captain Shafqat and Jurrat is commanded by Lt Commodore Alamgir, says a press release.
Historically, the two countries enjoy cordial relations since
independence as Iran was the first Muslim country to recognise Pakistan and Pakistan was the first country to recognise the Islamic Republic of Iran after the 1979 Islamic Revolution.
The two countries are founding members of ECO and OIC and
actively cooperate on international and regional forums.
The defence relations between the two countries are also age old.
Pakistan Navy’s visit to Bandar Abbas will enable to enrich from the
mutual experiences and bring sincere wishes and prayers for peace and prosperity for the people of Iran and look forward for enhanced cooperation in future endeavours

https://www.app.com.pk/pakistan-navy-ships-to-call-port-at-bandar-abbas/

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## Kiarash

Khosh Amadin !

Reactions: Like Like:
23


----------



## kabooter_maila

BHarwana said:


> ISLAMABAD, Mar 9 (APP): In line with great maritime tradition and
> to further strengthen the existing warm and cordial relations with Iran, a Pakistan Navy Mission comprising Pakistan Navy ships Tippu Sultan and PNS Jurrat will call port at Bandar
> Abbas on the morning of 12 March for duration of three days.
> The Pakistani Task Force is commanded by the Commander 18th
> Destroyer Squadron, Commodore Mirza Foad Amin Baig whereas Pakistan Navy Ship Tippu Sultan is commanded by Captain Shafqat and Jurrat is commanded by Lt Commodore Alamgir, says a press release.
> Historically, the two countries enjoy cordial relations since
> independence as Iran was the first Muslim country to recognise Pakistan and Pakistan was the first country to recognise the Islamic Republic of Iran after the 1979 Islamic Revolution.
> The two countries are founding members of ECO and OIC and
> actively cooperate on international and regional forums.
> The defence relations between the two countries are also age old.
> Pakistan Navy’s visit to Bandar Abbas will enable to enrich from the
> mutual experiences and bring sincere wishes and prayers for peace and prosperity for the people of Iran and look forward for enhanced cooperation in future endeavours
> 
> https://www.app.com.pk/pakistan-navy-ships-to-call-port-at-bandar-abbas/



Pakistan and Iran, two brotherly countries with over-lapping national interests, are located at a strategic location in the Arabian Sea. In order to safeguard their strategic interests, the naval forces of the two countries must work in tandem. This port visit by Pak Navy ships is indicative of the fact that the two countries are moving on the right track. We have covered a lot of distance since Indian terrorist monkey (Indian Navy Commander Kul Bhushan) was trapped and caught by the ISI. That Indian terrorist was using a Iranian port city as his operational base without the knowledge or permission of Iranian authorities. Irani officials must have been in a rude shock by the evil Indian game of using terrorism against Pakistan. The terrorist monkey was also planning/preparing for launching sea born attacks against Pakistani ports. Anyhow, Iranians seem to have distanced themselves from Indians and their terrorism.


----------



## BHarwana

kabooter_maila said:


> Pakistan and Iran, two brotherly countries with over-lapping national interests, are located at a strategic location in the Arabian Sea. In order to safeguard their strategic interests, the naval forces of the two countries must work in tandem. This port visit by Pak Navy ships is indicative of the fact that the two countries are moving on the right track. We have covered a lot of distance since Indian terrorist monkey (Indian Navy Commander Kul Bhushan) was trapped and caught by the ISI. That Indian terrorist was using a Iranian port city as his operational base without the knowledge or permission of Iranian authorities. Irani officials must have been in a rude shock by the evil Indian game of using terrorism against Pakistan. The terrorist monkey was also planning/preparing for launching sea born attacks against Pakistani ports. Anyhow, Iranians seem to have distanced themselves from Indians and their terrorism.


Just remember for Pakistan Palestine is as important as Kashmir and Pakistan will shock the world one day with it's diplomacy. The day Military got in control of foreign policy I understood that there will never be a marshal law in Pakistan again and there will be a Peace in the middle east. Some foreigners have hurt ISI, it is time to pay back.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AliMentosMoziilla

BHarwana said:


> Some foreigners have hurt ISI, it is time to pay back.


 Agree with you!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BATMAN

Ahson Muhammadi said:


> There Are Many Terrorist Org In Pakistan Which Are Directly Being Supported By The Khamnei Regime From Sipah E Muhammad To Lashker E Mehdi And Now Ansar Ul Hussain Which Was Recruiting The Shias From Pakistan To Fight In Syria And Was Operating Under Liwa Zainabiyoun Which Is In Direct Control Of IRGC And I Don't Think That A Major RAW SpY Was Stationed In Chahbhar But IRan Was Unaware Of It And Don't Forget The Mullah Mansoor's Killing There Are Reports That Iran Gave The Info Regarding Mansoor To US But On The Surety, That He Will Not Be Killed On Their Soil And Killing Him Inside Pakistan Damaged The Ongoing Talks Between Pakistan And Taliban And Taliban Became More Divided Which Impowered ISIS And TTP Causing More Chaos In Afg And Pakistan



All of this is public knowledge...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

Some people are determined to hurt Pak Iran relations but things are not going their way.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CHI RULES

BHarwana said:


> Some people are determined to hurt Pak Iran relations but things are not going their way.



Not people sorry to say but more or less historically both KSA and Iran have tried to make Pakistan a play ground for their sectarian games. They both should realize that as directly and indirectly their acts are damaging Muslims overall.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CHI RULES

Practically if KSA and Iran internal matters are resolved Pak may get beneficial cooperation from Iran in the fields of Radars, SAMs and mini subs.


----------



## Erl

Code: 82459906 (5879056) | Date: 11/03/2017 | Time: 10:15|
Print Version | Send To Friend

*Pakistan navy ships to reach Bandar Abbas on goodwill visit*
*Islamabad, March 11, IRNA - A Pakistan Navy Mission comprising Pakistan Navy ships 'Tippu Sultan' and 'Jurrat' will reach Bandar Abbas port of Iran on the morning of 12 March on a goodwill visit for three days.*





The visit is in line with great maritime tradition and to further strengthen the existing warm and cordial relations with Iran.

The Pakistani Task Force is commanded by the Commander of 18th Destroyer Squadron, Commodore Mirza Foad Amin Baig whereas Pakistan Navy Ship Tippu Sultan is commanded by Captain Shafqat and Jurrat is commanded by Lt Commodore Alamgir.

In September 2016 Iranian Navy group including four navy ships arrived in Karachi and were warmly welcomed by Pakistan naval authorities. In April 2016 another Pakistani navy group docked at Bandar Abbas. 

Last month an Iranian Navy delegation also participated as observer in Pakistan Navy’s international drill ‘AMAN-17’.

Historically, Iran and Pakistan enjoy cordial relations since independence as Iran was the first Muslim country to recognize Pakistan and Pakistan was the first country to recognize the Islamic Republic of Iran after the 1979 Islamic Revolution.

The defense relations between the two countries are also age old.

272**1723**1771


----------



## BHarwana

*Pakistan Navy ships reach Iranian Port on three-day visit*
*



*
ISLAMABAD, March 12 (APP): Pakistan Navy Ships TIPPU SULTAN
(DDG-185) with an embarked helicopter (Alouette) and JURRAT arrived
Iranian Port Bandar Abbas in Persian Gulf on March 12, for a three
days port visit.
The ships were given a very warm welcome on arrival at Port
Bandar Abbas. Cdre Mirza Foad Amin Baig SI(M), Commander 18th Destroyer
Squadron is commanding the PN Task Group as Mission Commander.
The purpose of this visit is aimed to promote peace and
security in the region, enhance maritime collaboration and open new
avenues of bilateral cooperation between the two friendly regional
navies, says a press release received from Tehran here Sunday.
Pakistan and Iran enjoy close and warm brotherly relations.
These relations are based on very strong foundations of mutual
interests. As brother in arms, Pakistan and Iranian Navy ships
frequently visit each other’s ports to conduct exercises in order
to exchange naval experience and improve regional security.
In this backdrop, present visit of PN Ships TIPPU SULTAN and
JURRAT to Iran is a manifestation of this strong bond and cordial
interactions between the two navies.
Earlier, Iranian Naval Ships LAVAN, KONARAK, FALAKHEN and
KHANJAR recently visited Karachi port from 27-30 Sep 16. During the
visit, besides conducting Passage Exercise at sea, professional
discussions and interaction were held.
Pakistan Navy has been continuously enhancing its influence in
the region.
Pakistan Navy in conjunction with international and regional
navies is participating in Multinational Operations, commonly known
as Coalition Maritime Campaign Plan (CMCP) since April 2004 to
prevent maritime environment being used for unlawful purposes
including illegal transportation of contraband goods.
The visit of PN Ships to Iran is again an effort to contribute
towards regional peace and to make Sea Lines of Communication sage
and secure for the seafarers in the region.
During the current visit, both navies will hold several
mutually beneficial interactive programme including important meetings
with Naval cum Military and political leadership on matters of metal
interests.
Both Navies will also undertake passage Exercise in order to
enhance inter-operability and naval collaboration.


http://www.app.com.pk/pakistan-navy-ships-reach-iranian-port-on-three-day-visit/


----------



## FalconsForPeace

*Pak Navy ships arrive at Iranian port Bandar Abbas*

Pakistan Navy ships Tippu Sultan (DDG-185) with an embarked helicopter (Alouette) and Jurrat arrived at Iranian Port Bandar Abbas in Persian Gulf on Sunday for a three days port visit.

The ships were given a very warm welcome on arrival at Port Bandar Abbas. Cdre Mirza Foad Amin Baig SI(M), Commander 18th Destroyer Squadron is commanding the PN Task Group as Mission Commander.

The purpose of this visit is aimed to promote peace and security in the region, enhance maritime collaboration and open new avenues of bilateral cooperation between the two friendly regional navies, says a press release received from Tehran here today.

“Pakistan and Iran enjoy close and warm brotherly relations. These relations are based on very strong foundations of mutual interests. As brother in arms, Pakistan and Iranian Navy ships frequently visit each other’s ports to conduct exercises in order to exchange naval experience and improve regional security. In this backdrop, present visit of PN Ships TIPPU SULTAN and JURRAT to Iran is a manifestation of this strong bond and cordial interactions between the two navies,” stated a government press release.

Earlier, Iranian Naval Ships Lavan, Konarak, Falakhen and Khanjar recently visited Karachi port from 27-30 Sep 16. During the visit, besides conducting Passage Exercise at sea, professional discussions and interaction were held.

Pakistan Navy in conjunction with international and regional navies is participating in Multinational Operations, commonly known as Coalition Maritime Campaign Plan (CMCP) since April 2004 to prevent maritime environment being used for unlawful purposes including illegal transportation of contraband goods.

The visit of PN Ships to Iran is again an effort to contribute towards regional peace and to make Sea Lines of Communication sage and secure for the seafarers in the region.

During the current visit, both navies will hold several mutually beneficial interactive program including important meetings with Naval cum Military and political leaderships on matters of metal interests. Both Navies will also undertake passage Exercise in order to enhance inter-operability and naval collaboration.
http://dunyanews.tv/en/Pakistan/378789-Pak-Navy-ships-arrive-at-Iranian-port-Bandar-Abbas

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cool_Soldier

Defence ties with Iran is very important to keep peace in Middle East as well as in Afghanistan.

Recently COAS also stress to maintain quality defence ties with brother country.


----------



## django

Kiarash said:


> Khosh Amadin !


Moteshakerem.Kudos

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FalconsForPeace

*Iran, Pakistan to Hold Joint Naval Drills*

*



*

*Iran’s Navy warships and a visiting flotilla of warships from the Pakistan Navy will hold joint naval exercises near southern Iranian waters.*
According to Commander of Iran’s First Naval Zone Admiral Hossein Azad, the Pakistani flotilla comprising Navy ships Tippu Sultan and PNS Jurrat and a chopper on Wednesday left the southern Iranian port city of Bandar Abbas for the east of the Hormuz Strait where the drills will be held.

The Iranian Navy’s Jamaran Destroyer as well as a missile-launching frigate and a helicopter will join the Pakistani fleet, he added. 

The commander noted that some 800 personnel of the Iranian and Pakistani navies will participate in the drills.

The Pakistani flotilla berthed at Bandar Abbas on Sunday and was officially received by the Iranian Navy’s officers.

Speaking at the welcoming ceremony, Admiral Azad said the visit was in line with efforts to boost security cooperation between Tehran and Islamabad.

The commander of the Pakistani naval fleet, for his part, said the visit carries the message of peace and close brotherly relations between Iran and Pakistan and seeks to strengthen naval relations between the two neighboring nations.

The Iranian and Pakistani naval forces have recently boosted their cooperation and staged joint drills on various occasions.

On September 27, 2016, an Iranian fleet of warships berthed at Pakistan’s southern port city of Karachi to attend a joint naval relief and rescue drill with Pakistani naval forces.

Four vessels and a helicopter attended the drill on behalf of Iran, including Lavan logistic warship, Falakhan and Khanjar missile-launching vessels and Konarak warship.

Also in April 2016, two warships of the Pakistani Navy docked at Bandar Abbas for four days.


https://www.tasnimnews.com/en/news/2017/03/15/1356830/iran-pakistan-to-hold-joint-naval-drills

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ABCharlie

FalconsForPeace said:


> *Iran, Pakistan to Hold Joint Naval Drills*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *Iran’s Navy warships and a visiting flotilla of warships from the Pakistan Navy will hold joint naval exercises near southern Iranian waters.*
> According to Commander of Iran’s First Naval Zone Admiral Hossein Azad, the Pakistani flotilla comprising Navy ships Tippu Sultan and PNS Jurrat and a chopper on Wednesday left the southern Iranian port city of Bandar Abbas for the east of the Hormuz Strait where the drills will be held.
> 
> The Iranian Navy’s Jamaran Destroyer as well as a missile-launching frigate and a helicopter will join the Pakistani fleet, he added.
> 
> The commander noted that some 800 personnel of the Iranian and Pakistani navies will participate in the drills.
> 
> The Pakistani flotilla berthed at Bandar Abbas on Sunday and was officially received by the Iranian Navy’s officers.
> 
> Speaking at the welcoming ceremony, Admiral Azad said the visit was in line with efforts to boost security cooperation between Tehran and Islamabad.
> 
> The commander of the Pakistani naval fleet, for his part, said the visit carries the message of peace and close brotherly relations between Iran and Pakistan and seeks to strengthen naval relations between the two neighboring nations.
> 
> The Iranian and Pakistani naval forces have recently boosted their cooperation and staged joint drills on various occasions.
> 
> On September 27, 2016, an Iranian fleet of warships berthed at Pakistan’s southern port city of Karachi to attend a joint naval relief and rescue drill with Pakistani naval forces.
> 
> Four vessels and a helicopter attended the drill on behalf of Iran, including Lavan logistic warship, Falakhan and Khanjar missile-launching vessels and Konarak warship.
> 
> Also in April 2016, two warships of the Pakistani Navy docked at Bandar Abbas for four days.
> 
> 
> https://www.tasnimnews.com/en/news/2017/03/15/1356830/iran-pakistan-to-hold-joint-naval-drills



Excellent.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haziqmughal

ABCharlie said:


> Excellent.


These exercises if conducted on regular bases would help build confidence among forces of botherly nations in future and also to eliminate the piracy and smuggling issues.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

